# TODAY on RO!



## Elf Mommy (Feb 28, 2009)

[align=center]






Happy Gotcha Day to *pla725's* Maddie!




*Wabbitdad12's* Nibbles is celebrating a birthday Saturday!




It's *Leaf's* birthday this Saturday! Happy Birthday to someone who brings joy into so MANY bunny lives!




Happy Birthday to *SnowyShiloh*! We're glad that you and your bunnies are here with us!














*DeniseJP* is the WINNER! of the 1st Rabbits Online Auction! Thank you so much, Denise, for supporting the forum! Thank you to all the members who participated in bidding and cheering on the bidders in the Auction thread!





Some people are already curious about Rabbits Online Auction #2! Well this thread is a Sneak Peak! at the work in progress! Come follow the creation as it's made!




Go Vote on Caption Contest #23




Write a Caption for Caption Contest #24




*JadeIcing* shares some awesome Printable Pet Charts put out by the Oxbow Company!




*MyLOVEABLES*!! is missing her Toula and Lou! She posted a video of bunnies that inspired their names. I think she needs to go visit them and give them some snuggles! Go see the video and read her poem!









*Soooska's* Winston is at the vets! Please send your prayers and positive vibes her way that he will be all right and whatever is blocking him will clear up!










Can you interpret your bunny's grunts? *Bosebunny* is wondering just what each of the grunts means. Just what is Alona trying to say?




*MissBunnyLover* is curious about why Bilo is peeing on his food. Do you have any experience with a bunny doing this? What suggestions can you give?










*Luv-bunniz* is wondering about rex-coated rabbits that aren't rex rabbits! Can you imagine a flemmie with rex fur? Go join this interesting discussion!




She also has a gorgeous rabbit that she's wondering about the breed. Can you come figure it out for her?









These Blogs have New Information!

Numbat's Nutty Nibblers
NEW LIFE OF STORM
Alicia and the Zoo Crew 2009
Becca's Brilliant Bunnsters!


These Blogs have New Photos!

Chase and Little Bunny 2009 NEW BLOG!!!
Whinny NEW BLOG!!!
Ruby and Fluffy Mark II
Kirby's Dreamland






There are some AWESOME entries in the RO Logo Photo Phile Contest! Even if you're not going to participate, you need to go see these amazing pieces of artwork, some of which will be adorning the forum as banners we will use!




Look at this NEW Photo Phile Contest:BUNS MARCH ON! to be running in conjunction to the Logo Contest! We need your March holiday bunny photos here!









*Epic_win* is celebrating a MAJOR achievement! Go congratulate her and cheer her on!




Missing spell check with the Firefox browser? *Paul* found a plug in that could work for you!




*Mouse_Chalk*'s email account sent out some spam that might be DANGEROUS! Please go check this thread for details and make sure you don't open the email if it comes to you from her, or anyone else on your email contacts.




*seniorcats* is raising money for a California Brain Injury Fund Raising Walk Please go visit her site and support a wonderful cause!




*Bosebunny* is interested in having a discussion about fine Australian wine. Are you a connoseiur? Go join the discussion!












*RO STAR!




bransworld

**First name:* Brandon 

*Age Range/Age:* 31

*Special other:* I do have a partner who I have been with for 10 years.

*Children?* No children.

*Bunnies?* One Lionhead named Whinny (may have another after i go to the rabbit show this weekend)

*Other Pets?* 2 dogs, oatmeal and snickers

*Favorite Hobby(s)* i love to bake. 

*Line of work?* I currently work in customer service and have started my own at home cupcake bakery.

*Anything else you would like to tell us?* I am a huge Disney fan.

[/align]


----------



## FallingStar (Feb 28, 2009)

Oohh, great job! 
I really like the little guys who are on each side of the "RO Star". 
They are really neat!


----------



## Becca (Feb 28, 2009)

Great job Minda


----------



## Numbat (Mar 1, 2009)

Awesome job!  I really enjoyed the news today (not that I ever don't ).


----------

